# Lobster with Black Bean Sauce



## TheNightCooker (Aug 28, 2009)

*Lobster with Black Bean Sauce*






Ingredients
1.5lb Whole Live Lobster
Veggie Oil for Deep frying
Cornstarch
Sauce
3/4 cup Chicken Broth
1 tbs Salted Black beans
1 tbs Garlic Minced
1 tbs Ginger Minced
1 tsp sesame oil
1 tbs Oyster Sauce
1 tbs Shaoxing cooking wine
3 Green Onions (Chopped 1 inch peices)
1 Green Bell pepper Chopped
1 oz Onions Chopped
1 tbs Cornstarch 1 tbs cold water mix
Instructions
Cut the Lobster in pieces. Prepare herbs and veggies then set aside.





Dust the Lobster with Cornstarch.
Deep fry a few peices at a time for 1.5 minutes (yes time it) @ 350F, then remove, set aside.








Add 2 tsp veggie oil. 
Heat Wok (or large pan) to high heat.
After about 1 minute, Add in garlic, ginger and black beans then stir fry for 30 sec.
Add in Bell peppers, Onions and Scallions, stir fry for 1 minute.
Add in Chicken broth, oyster sauce, sesame oil and cooking wine.
Mixed cornstarch and water together in a small bowl, then add it in while stiring.
Sauce should thinken up immediately. Taste test








Stir fry the lobster pieces in sauce for 30 seconds




Plate, garnish and present anyway you like. Important thing is to serve immediately! 




How to eat
Serve this dish with steam white rice. Scoop the sauce with a spoon and pour it over your rice. Grab a lobster peice then pick out the meat with fork or chopstick. Eat the lobster meat with the sauce and rice mix.
Enjoy and thank you.
Lee Phan


----------



## jpinmaryland (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice, the pictures alone are to die for..

Iron Chef Chen Kinichi would cook them by ladling the hot oil over the top of cut open lobster. Just for a minute or two. Cut open to expose the lobster flesh, if that's not clear.


----------



## weloveseafood (Sep 5, 2009)

Uau! It looks so delicious. Thanks for sharing this recipe and for the great pictures


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 5, 2009)

If you're a wuss like me & don't like killing & cutting up a live lobster (usually done by plunging a large sharp strong knife directly down between the eyes) for recipes like this, it's perfectly okay to bring a large pot of water to a boil & dunk the little fellow in for about a minute or until all movement stops, remove him, run him under cold water for a couple of minutes & proceed with the recipe, shortening the lobster recipe cooking time slightly.


----------



## TheNightCooker (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## TheKitchenSink (Sep 16, 2009)

^LOL, I imagine that this is the less painful way to go. 

Anyhow, that dish looks incredible.


----------

